

Smallpdf.com, the most beautiful of all freebie utils on the internet - fiatjaf
http://smallpdf.com/jpg-to-pdf

======
Ralf
Awesome tool - just could send in a job application due to reducing pdf
document from 2.4 MB to 800 K :-)

------
emercoleman
Brilliant tool - great for attaching brochure on our start up

